# Porsche 996 C2



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Getting it Thursday.

COME ON!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Getting it Thursday.
> 
> COME ON!!!


Nice one!  Colour, spec, pics etc......


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

That was quick!

Well, it's a 1998 Ocean Blue with a silver/grey leather, Digital climate, Cup Alloys, leecy sunroof 8) etc. No pics as yet - I'll take some when I pick it up and put them up for all to see.

Now what the hell am I going to do for the next 48 hours to take my mind off it? :?:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good man - whats happening to the Maser then ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

PXing it.

I'll be sad to see it go but I think the Porsche will be a more reliable day to day car. To really enjoy a Maserati I think you either need to have it as a 2nd car or only use it as a bit of a toy at the weekend. I'm doing a lot more miles than I planned in it and hence it's costing more in servicing/depreciation than I prepared to stomach. I said I'd have it for a year and see how I got on - the years almost up and it's cost me enough already so the affair ends here. 

It sounds a bit odd but I 'think' the Porsche is a more practical choice for me.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

r1 said:


> It sounds a bit odd but I 'think' the Porsche is a more practical choice for me.


Yeh you boring old fart buying a practical old mans car, it will be pipe and slippers next :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice one, lovely car, great choice!

Can't wait for photos and report!

Good man!

Enjoy the wait  :lol: 8)


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Enjoy !!!!!

I have a '99 C2 and I love it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

markh said:


> Enjoy !!!!!
> 
> I have a '99 C2 and I love it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Good choice!

If you've got any photos - feel free to post them up here to help me pass the time...

How do you find it Mark? Have you got a Tip or a manual?


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Test drove both and went for manual, I just found it more involving and bascially more fun to drive.

Here is the post of my car pics - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Gorgeous.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

markh said:


> Test drove both and went for manual, I just found it more involving and bascially more fun to drive.
> 
> Here is the post of my car pics - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


Very very nice, I know what my next car is, in black


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wise choice. For the money, it seems that you can't go wrong with one of those.

The interior is identical to my Boxster. It's going to feel different to the Maser though, with the engine right at the back :wink:

Have you gone for man or auto?

Enjoy it


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Wise choice. For the money, it seems that you can't go wrong with one of those.
> 
> The interior is identical to my Boxster. It's going to feel different to the Maser though, with the engine right at the back :wink:
> 
> ...


I've gone for a manual. My last two cars, Maser and 330, were autos and I feel I've missed out a bit my having them like that.

I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces tomorrow


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You haven't posted, guess you are busy driving!!  how is it? pics


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> You haven't posted, guess you are busy driving!!  how is it? pics


Amazing!

I've never driven a car that handles this well. 

It's fast - in a different way to the Maserati, it builds more over the rev range - but the thing that really got me was the handling. I was expecting it to be a bit of a handful (although the reviews say the 996 is much more civilised it still seems wrong having the engine hanging out the back!) but it really isn't - it stays as flat as a pancake and just powers round corners - amazing!

I f*cking forgot the camera last night much to my disgust so I've only got a crappy phone pic that i'm trying to get uploaded now to show. I'll take some decent ones over the weekend.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Here's a quick one from my phone for the time being:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks good!

Glad your having fun, have yo got a sports exhaust fitted, if not you know whats next on the list 

Also change your lights for the smoked type, make it look meaner  :twisted:

Enjoy and have a good weekend!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice, well done....

Yeah defo change the light units for the clear ones, looks miles better... my Boxster originally had the orange lights, previous owner changed them and IMHO looks tons better, as long as you don't have Litronics (Xenons) then its not too expensive ~Â£300 IIRC










Enjoy!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

sattan said:


> Nice, well done....
> 
> Yeah defo change the light units for the clear ones, looks miles better... my Boxster originally had the orange lights, previous owner changed them and IMHO looks tons better, as long as you don't have Litronics (Xenons) then its not too expensive ~Â£300 IIRC
> 
> ...


Looks good. 8) I'm quite interested in the more smoked ones like the later 996s - I think clear wouldnt' look as good on a darker colour car.

The clear lenses are a bit more than you think however - Â£750! I'm still waiting to find a price for the smoked ones..


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

That looks superb! Congratulations!!   8)

I agree with you.... smoked lenses are the way to go with dark colours... 8)

Nice one, and enjoy the weekend


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> The clear lenses are a bit more than you think however - Â£750! I'm still waiting to find a price for the smoked ones..


R1

If you want a complete set (fronts, rears and sides) for Â£759 try design911, they are highly recommended on boxa.net.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Very nice...and in the right colour too 

Definately change the lights, looks so much nicer and less dated. 
Both of these suppliers are good and friendly to deal with:

Jasmine www.jasmine-motorsport.co.uk

Essential Styling www.essentialstyling.com

Jackie x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

r1, I thought you said you were getting an Ocean Blue 911?????

Black is nicer though.  :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Clear headlights here:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?p=1&s=137

Â£120 approx for a set of rears and I wouldn't imagine a set of matching side indicators would cost more than Â£20 - you could be sorted for considerably less than any retailer would charge 

Jackie x


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> r1, I thought you said you were getting an Ocean Blue 911?????
> 
> Black is nicer though.  :wink:


That is an Ocean Blue 996 :? :roll:

You color blind?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > r1, I thought you said you were getting an Ocean Blue 911?????
> ...


No, I'm not colour blind!!!!! I always thought Ocean Blue was a sort of 'Aquamarine' type blue, which almost looks green?? I have seen a 911 in this type of colour.

You learn something new everyday from this Forum. :lol: :wink:

Still looks black on my computer. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Time to upgrade your graphics card then :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


FYI, here is another Ocean Blue Porsche, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9860&item=4554168713&rd=1

Can you see the colour now?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I was thinking of this colour. 









This is apparently called Ocean Jade Green. See here. (click on 'Porsche' and scroll down)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks for the links for the lights Jac and KMP - definitely going to get them - maybe next month.

Yup - it's definitely ocean blue  and it is very dark and looks like black in some light.

Here's a couple of better shots:



















Need to do something about my sig now.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Have to admit I thought your car was black in the first pic  - I see the blue now, still very nice though 

Jx


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

congrats, great having the vroooom sound from the back isnt it? still brings a smile to my face


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

One other thing: 996 Turbo wheels 8) :wink:


----------

